# Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de



## uwef30 (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich hab da ein Problem was mir auf den Fingern brennt.

Ich hatte mich im Mai 2007 bei der Singlebörse webdater.de angemeldet. 
Das ich damit einen Vertrag über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen hatte muss ich  übersehen haben. 
Nachdem eine Widerspruchsfrist von 14 Tagen verstrichen war bekam ich  eine Rechnung über 109 Euro für die ersten 12 Monate. 
Nach einigen Drohungen bezahlte ich diese. 

Nun kam für das 2. Jahr die Rechnung per E-Mail. 

Habe ich nun noch eine Möglichkeit da wieder raus zu kommen????

Das dollste daran ist das mir eine Rechtsanwältin aus München, 
über die ich schon eine Heise Meldung las ([ edit] ), mir seit 
5 Monaten Mahnungen schickt weil ich angeblich die 1. webdater Rechnung 
nicht bezahlt hätte. 

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir da was raten könntet.


----------



## sascha (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



> Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir da was raten könntet.



Einfach weiterlesen:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



uwef30 schrieb:


> Nun kam für das 2. Jahr die Rechnung per E-Mail.
> 
> Habe ich nun noch eine Möglichkeit da wieder raus zu kommen????



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## wahlhesse (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Hallo Uwe (?),

Falls Du lieber hören magst anstatt lesen, dieses hier: 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## uwef30 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Hallo zusammen,
besten Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
Dann kann ich mir die Kohle ja hoffentlich doch sparen solange kein Gerichtliches Mahnschreiben kommt.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



uwef30 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir die Kohle ja hoffentlich doch sparen solange kein Gerichtliches Mahnschreiben kommt.


Der wird nie  kommen. Der würde die   nämlich 23€ per Vorkasse  kosten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Desomage (18 Juli 2008)

*Habe ein Problem mit der Seite Webdater.de*

Habe mich vor ca einem jahr bei webdater.de angemeldet, bekam darauf hin eine rechnung (Jahresabbo), die ich bezahlte.
da mir die seite nicht zugesagt hat, habe ich dort gekündigt.
für mich war die sache damit vom tisch, doch jetzt bekam ich eine rechnung für den jahresbeitrag,kurz darauf kam die erste mahnung.
ich habe der buchhaltung der firma eine e-mail (einen wiederspruch)  geschrieben, das ich mich bereits letztes jahr dort abgemeldet habe (habe leider keinen beweis dafür, da die daten verlohren gegangen sind), doch es kam keine antwort.
jetzt kam noch die zweite mahnung.

ich weis leider nicht mehr, was und wie ich jetzt verfahren soll, habe da schon etwas angst, das mir da jetzt was passiert.


bitte nun hier um hilfe.
danke schon mal im voraus.

Heiko


----------



## 118xx (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



uwef30 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich im Mai 2007 bei der Singlebörse webdater.de angemeldet.
> Das ich damit einen Vertrag über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen hatte muss ich  übersehen haben.


Kein Wunder. Anfang 2007 haben die Betreiber das Seitenlayout häufiger geändert, habe ich noch auf irgendeinem Rechner rumliegen.


----------



## Bixeworscht (22 Juli 2008)

*Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hi Leute!
Mein Problem ist ich habe mich letztes Jahr leider bei Webdater.de angemeldet und nicht mitgekriegt daß das mit einem Abo verbunden war.
Bekam dann eine Rechnung und aus Angst und Verzweiflung habe ich diese bezahlt.Habe mich dort sofort wieder abgemeldet aber jetzt habe ich wieder eine Rechnung für das Folgejahr bekommen.
Meine Frage ist nun:Muß ich die jetzt bezahlen oder Mahnung abwarten?Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll weil auch viele Leute schreiben daß da nicht sehr viel passiert.Bitte helft mir.
LG Bixeworscht


----------



## drachen08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Normalerweise ist es so, [...]
Bei Unsicherheit würde ich evtl. die VBZ kontaktieren, da macht man dann nichts falsch.
Habt ihr mal gegoogelt, was das web dazu auspuckt?

_[Unsinn und Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist es so,



ist schon bis zum Erbrechen hier durchgekaut worden  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## bernhard (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## ratlos78 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe heute post per mail bekommen. eine anwältin aus münchen schrieb mir ein mahnung über 179,58euro.angeblich habe ich mich am 06.10.2007 bei webdater angemeldet und die "jahresrechnung" nicht bezahlt. das komische, ich habe diese seite nie besucht, kannte diese auch bis heute gar nicht. die in der mahnung genannte id-adresse ist auch nicht meine, kein plan wie die an meine e-mail adresse und diese id gekommen sind. was mich nur stört ist das sie meint das ich in betrügericher absicht bei meinem e-mail account keine adresse und nur initialen angegeben habe. hatte jemand schon das problem oder weiß wie ich handeln soll?
danke für antworten


----------



## bernhard (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Es ist völlig unbegründet, bei einer unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mail davon auszugehen, dass die dort gemachten Angaben zutreffend oder relevant sind.

Der tägliche Mailmüll ist leider unvermeidbar.


----------



## ratlos78 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

was mich stutzig macht, ist das ich mich vor einiger zeit mal bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet habe und dort mal ein paar mahnungen erhalten habe, unter anderem ein schreiben von ner inkasso firma. hab mich natürlich nicht gemeldet. und jetzt ohne vorankündigung von dieser anwältin. obwohl ich mich wirklich nicht auf webdater angemeldet habe, wie gesagt, ich höre heute das erste mal von dieser seite. hab schon gedacht das die irgendwie zusammen hängen


----------



## bernhard (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

SPAM-Mails hängen irgendwie zusammen. Das bekommt man aber normalerweise nicht heraus. Ist auch egal.

Das war wahrscheinlich in Wirklichkeit der Kaiser von China, oder Rumpelstilzchen.

Bei dem Problem helfen SPAM-Filter.


----------



## ratlos78 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

mit den spam is schon klar. aber die anwältin gibt´s wirklich, ist ne gewisse k. g..... aus münchen. hab mal im örtlichen nachgeschaut, hat wirklich nen eintrag etc. also nach ner gewöhnlichen spam sieht es meines erachtens nicht aus


----------



## bernhard (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind immer gefährlich:

Inkasso-Mail kommt mit Trojaner im Anhang: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind immer gefährlich:


Unaufgeforderte Mails dubiosen und rechtlich fragwürdigen  Inhalts  sind immer 
Spam und gehören in den Abfalleimer, egal ob das von einem russischen Spammer 
oder von einer deutschen für massenhaften als Rechnungen/Mahnungen getarnten 
 Belästigungdrohspam  bekannten Anwältin kommt.


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



ratlos78 schrieb:


> was mich nur stört ist das sie meint das ich in betrügericher absicht bei meinem e-mail account keine adresse und nur initialen angegeben habe. hatte jemand schon das problem oder weiß wie ich handeln soll?



Das folgende ist keine Rechtsberatung sondern ein eigener Erfahrungsbericht:

Ein unbekannter Nutzer eines (angeblich) kostenpflichtigen Portals verwendete bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten aber meine eMailadresse. Da die Briefpost (Mahnung) des Anbieters nicht zustellbar war, erhielt auch ich diese folgende Mail:



			
				Rechtsanwältin aus München schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau ***********,
> 
> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da sowohl die Rechnung als auch die Mahnung meiner Mandantin von Ihnen nicht beglichen wurde.
> 
> ...




Also ich hatte auf diesen Spam von vor drei Monaten nicht weiter reagiert und es passierte auch nichts weiter. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich dann erfahren, das dies anscheinend der letzte Versuch ist, doch noch an irgendwelche Kosten heran zukommen und danach der "Kunde" ausgebucht wird. Ein bisschen rumdrohen kann jeder, ist auch nichts weiter bei. Doch dieser Satz hier machte mich stutzig:



> Dies wird von uns als erstes Indiz für betrügerische Absicht gewertet.
> Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen.


Nach Rückversicherung bei den für die Anwältin zuständigen Strafverfolgern sowie bei denen für den Anbieter in Hessen, ist bislang kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem man irgendwelche *entsprechende Veranlassung* getroffen hätte. Diese wären auch unsinnig, da die erforderlichen Verkehrsdaten zu den beim Anbieter gespeicherten IP-Adressen längst keinem verfolgbarem, physikalischen Ursprung der Anmeldesession zugeordnet werden können.
Wie mir von dem dem Insider beim Fachkommissariat für derartige Delikte in Bayern erklärt wurde, sollte ich mich getrost zurück lehnen und weitere Zusendungen ignorieren. Dort in Bayern gibt es wohl Kontakte zu der Anwältin und diese ist anscheinend weit fern davon, ihre Andeutungen in den Mails umsetzen zu wollen.

Und hier nochmals: ....ich ließ mich von der Mail nicht beeindrucken sondern forschte nur zur Erkenntnisgewinnung nach - im Ergebnis ist mein Fall allenfalls als Makulatur zu bezeichnen, der jeglicher Aufmerksamkeit entbehren sollte.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Als Normalbürger ist man immer ratlos, was diese vielen Ermittler so treiben, ohne dass man Ergebnisse sieht.

Wenn jemand Briefe schreiben würde, man wisse, welchen Schulweg das Kind nimmt, oder die Pizzeria müsse zusätzlich brandversichert werden, wäre das Erpressung.

Wenn jemand Briefe schreibt, es drohe ein negativer SCHUFA-Eintrag mit üblen Konsequenzen für laufende Kredite, es drohe eine Betrugsanzeige für schwachsinnige Begründungen usw., wenn man nicht eine Zahlung leiste für einen nicht nachweisbaren Vertrag, dann gehört das in Bayern zum üblichen Brauchtum für Anwälte.

Da bleibt man fassungslos zurück.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Das ist aber m.E. eben auch eine Folge davon, dass man es auch wieder im neuen RDG nicht geschafft hat, ein vernünftiges Inkassorecht festzuschreiben, wie es fast überall sonst (Beispiele: USA, England...) gilt.

Jemand, der in Deutschland von einem Geld möchte, darf (fast) alles. Das einzige, wo er Ärger bekommt, ist, wenn er mit schwarzen Männern etc. vor der Haustür auftaucht.
Aber per Post oder Mail etc. darf er fast alles.

Selbst Taktiken, die in den strafrechtlichen Bereich der Nötigung fallen, werden im RDG nicht eindeutig sanktioniert. Man kann den Anwalt bzw. das Inkassobüro zwar wegen Nötigung drankriegen, aber es steht nirgends im RDG, dass derjenige dann in der Folge seine Anwalts- bzw. Inkassozulassung zu verlieren hat.

Eine RA G. kann zehn Mahnbriefe und mehr für haltlose Forderungen an ihre Opfer rauspusten, wenn sie das für opportun und vielversprechend hält. Niemand kann ihr das verbieten. Das RDG verbietet es ihr jedenfalls nicht.

Das RDG legt z.B. nicht fest, dass bei Streitigstellung einer Forderung das streitige Verfahren einzuleiten bzw. eine weitere außergerichtliche Beitreibung zu unterlassen ist.

Damit ermöglicht das deutsche RDG es den unseriös arbeitenden Anwälten und Inkassierern, gezielt die juristische Unwissenheit der Opfer auszunutzen.

In den USA könnte ein Opfer, nachdem es einen Widerspruch geschrieben hat, den Anwalt auf bis zu 1000 US-$ Schadensersatz (pro Fall!) verklagen, wenn er dennoch weitermahnt. Nach eindeutigem Streitigstellen einer Forderung ist dort ein debt-collector gezwungen, den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen - oder aber gefälligst die Klappe zu halten.
Auch Sammelklagen sind dort möglich, bis hin zu 500-Tsd US-$ Streitwert.
Da überlegt sich mancher Winkeladvokat zehnmal, ob er solche Mandanten übernimmt.
Bei der vorhandenen Klagefreudigkeit in den USA würde er mit Sicherheit geteert und gefedert.

Folgerichtig sind derartige Abzockerseiten in den USA, aber auch in England, nahezu unbekannt. Aufgrund der strengeren Rechtsvorschriften für Inkassierer finden sich dort nämlich keine willigen Helfershelfer, die sich für die Abzocker prostituieren. Das Risiko ist dort einfach zu hoch.

Es gab doch neulich erst einen Versuch, eine gewisse "Nachbarschaft"-Abzockerseite nach Spanien zu exportieren. Die Seite wurde ins spanische übersetzt und Spam an spanische Opfer verschickt. Das hat sich aber nicht lange gehalten. Die spanische Seitenvariante war nur einige Tage am Netz. Vielleicht findet sich eben auch in Espana kein Inkassierer, der für die Beduinen das Inkasso unter spanischem Recht übernehmen wollte. Wäre jedenfalls eine logische Erklärung, auch, wenn es andere Gründe haben kann.

Aber nur in Deutschland geht das weiterhin alles so, wie gehabt.

Was das Inkassorecht angeht, ist das RDG einfach nur ganz schlecht gestaltet worden. Man kann letztlich nur vermuten, auf wessen Betreiben hin eine vernünftige Ausgestaltung verhindert wurde.
Nicht einmal zu einer Gebührenordnung für Inkassobüros (vergleichbar mit dem RVG für Anwälte) ist es gekommen.

Es werden gezielt Rechtsunsicherheiten aufrechterhalten, und diese werden gezielt ausgenutzt.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Ich bin überzeugt, dass die bestehenden Gesetze ausreichen, um gegen die Mahndroh-Erpressungen vorzugehen, wenn man es denn wollen würde.

Es gibt bis heute keinen bekannten Fall, dass ein Kostenfallenopfer die vorgelegte Rechnung wirklich bezahlen musste. Wer bezahlt hat, zahlte im Bewusstsein, keinen objektiven Grund zur Zahlung zu haben, aber in einer gefühlten Notsituation ein vermeintlich kleineres Übel zu wählen, wenn er die geforderten Geldbeträge zum Schutz vor weiteren Mahnbedrohungen bezahlt.

Man darf sicher sein, dass die Betreiber sich völlig im Klaren sind über diese Umstände. Niemand stellt "zufällig" Kostenfallen auf. Sie flüchten mit ihren Briefkastenanschriften ins Ausland, um den berechtigten Abmahnungen durch die Verbraucherzentralen zu entgehen. Sie wissen auch, dass ihre Forderungen auf dem regulären Rechtsweg uneinbringlich sind.

Nur die Anwendung psychischer Gewalt gegen ihre "Kunden" durch Androhung gravierende Übel unter Ausnutzung der Rechtsunsicherheiten bewirkt die Ängste, die letztlich die in einer gefühlten Notlage Befindlichen zu einer Zahlung treibt.

Die zur Zahlung Gepressten fühlen sich objektiv genötigt und erpresst und die, die auf das Geld warten, erzeugen bewusst und vorsätzlich aus reiner Habgier diesen Zustand.

Unsere Gesetze geben schon etwas her, wenn man denn wollte, wie gesagt.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Sie flüchten mit ihren Briefkastenanschriften ins Ausland, um den berechtigten Abmahnungen durch die Verbraucherzentralen zu entgehen. Sie wissen auch, dass ihre Forderungen auf dem regulären Rechtsweg uneinbringlich sind.



Und genau deshalb brauchen sie zwingend Helfershelfer in Deutschland.
Die Nutzlosanbieter sitzen virtuell im Ausland unter Tarnfirmen. Aber die Inkassodrücker müssen eine Adresse in Deutschland haben. An die sollte man sich halten. Dazu gibt aber m.E. der Gesetzgeber wenig Handhabe.



dvill schrieb:


> Nur die Anwendung psychischer Gewalt gegen ihre "Kunden" durch Androhung gravierende Übel unter Ausnutzung der Rechtsunsicherheiten bewirkt die Ängste, die letztlich die in einer gefühlten Notlage Befindlichen zu einer Zahlung treibt.



Was ist "psychische Gewalt"?
Diesen Begriff wirst Du im juristischen Sinne kaum schlüssig definieren können, jedenfalls wohl kaum so, dass Du damit den § 240 StGB (Nötigung) anwenden kannst.

Das ist einfach zu vage. Man müsste den Opfern ein Mittel an die Hand geben, mit dem sie sich gegen das Inkasso-Stalking wehren könnten. Das RDG bietet jedenfalls ein solches Mittel nicht.



dvill schrieb:


> Die zur Zahlung Gepressten fühlen sich objektiv genötigt und erpresst und die, die auf das Geld warten, erzeugen bewusst und vorsätzlich aus reiner Habgier diesen Zustand.



Diese Nötigung ist aber kaum juristisch fassbar, der Vorsatz nicht beweisbar.
Der Jurist geht vom Leitbild des "mündigen Verbrauchers" aus, der seine Rechte kennt bzw. sich rechtzeitig beraten lässt.
Wer sich durch psychisches Stalking nötigen lässt, ist im juristischen Sinne "selbst schuld", da der mündige Verbraucher dazu keine Veranlassung haben müsste.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was ist "psychische Gewalt"?


Z.B. das: Landkreis Uelzen - az-online.de


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Natürlich ist das objektiv betrachtet eine Art von "psychischer Gewalt", wenn man die juristische Unwissenheit des Durchschnittsbürgers schamlos ausnutzt und ihm irgendwelche Konsequenzen androht, die man tatsächlich niemals in die Tat umzusetzen beabsichtigt.

Wo aber ist da die juristische Strafbarkeit?
Wie will man das juristisch fassen?

$ 240 StGB (Nötigung) käme evtl. in Betracht. "Androhung eines empfindlichen Übels". Aber es ist eben die Frage, ob die Staatsanwaltschaften da mitziehen.

Der Beklagte könnte da geltend machen, dass er im guten Glauben gemahnt hat, und dass die angedrohten Konsequenzen nur "aus Kulanz" :scherzkeks: bisher nicht wahrgemacht wurden.

Es dürfte m.E. sehr schwer sein, hier den juristischen Vorsatz nachzuweisen.

Die Juristen gehen vom mündigen Verbraucher aus, der seine Rechte kennt und sich von dem Mahngefasel daher nicht beeindrucken lässt, oder der sich ansonsten von einem Rechtsbeistand beraten lässt, wenn er sich überfordert fühlt.

Bis vor einigen Jahren mag das vielleicht auch noch so vertretbar gewesen sein.

Zunehmend ist es aber so, dass die Herr- und Damenschaften, die ihren Lebensunterhalt aus der Verwandlung möglichst vielen Drecks zu noch viel mehr Geld bestreiten, ganz gezielt alle Wege und Schlupflöcher suchen, wie man unser Rechtssystem gezielt unterlaufen kann, um seine skrupellosen Ziele zu erreichen.

Dazu gehört eben auch die Taktik, dass man gezielt die Unwissenheit des Durchschnittsbürgers ausnutzt, um haltlose Forderungen durchzudrücken.

Dagegen aber gibt es in unserem Rechtssystem derzeit m.E. keine wirklich wirksamen Mittel.
Gegen ein Inkasso-Stalking kann man sich rechtlich bei uns nicht effektiv zur Wehr setzen. Gemäß unserer Rechtsordnung hat man dies geflissentlich zu erdulden. Warum eigentlich? Weil es diese Methoden bis vor wenigen Jahren noch nicht in dieser breiten Form gab.

Folglich müssen m.E. nach Mittel und Wege her, die dem Verbraucher Möglichkeiten in die Hand geben, sich gegen unseriöse Inkassobüros und Winkeladvokaten zur Wehr zu setzen.

Wenn wir allen Opfern hier den Rat geben könnten, wie in den USA möglich: "Schreib einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben, danach darf der Dir nur noch ein einziges Schreiben schicken, danach ist Schluß mit Mahnungen, klagen wird der nicht..", dann sähe die Sache schon ganz anders aus.

Wenn wir sagen könnten: "Schickt der Dir dann auch nur noch einen einzigen Papp, dann verklagst Du ihn auf 1000 Euro plus Deine Anwaltskosten...", dann sähe das nochmal anders aus. Davon bin ich überzeugt.

Es ist doch beileibe nicht so, dass es in den USA weniger Winkeladvokaten oder krumme debt-collectors gibt.
Aber es gibt dort auffallenderweise keine derartige Nutzlos-Branche, wie bei uns.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass dieser Umstand zum größten Teil auf das Inkassorecht zurückzuführen ist. Jedenfalls sicher nicht darauf, dass die dortigen white-collar-criminals etwa mehr Skrupel hätten, als unsere Beduinen, Frankfurter und Wiener Würstchen etc.


----------



## technofreak (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Juristen gehen vom mündigen Verbraucher aus, der seine Rechte kennt


Diese Fiktion gibt es in allen Bereichen des (Geschäfts)lebens, in  denen Verbraucher 
 über den Tisch gezogen werden.
Von den Kaffeefahrten bis hin zu Spam in allen Varianten  sind genau die Mitbürger Zielscheibe,
 die unerfahren und  hilflos sind. 

Deren Schutz wird gröblichst  mißachtet und vernachlässigt, wobei man den Eindruck gewinnt, 
dass es sogar gewollt ist, da man von diesen Zielgruppen den geringsten Widerstand zu erwarten hat. 

Der erfahrene Mitbürger hat im Gegensatz zur Dialerabzocke, die mit staatlicher Genehmigung 
stattfand, heutzutage kaum Probleme zu erwarten, da er entweder bereits so umsichtig  ist
 entsprechend  vorsichtig vorzugehen oder selbst wenn es ihn doch treffen sollte,   
sich relativ problemlos Informationen und Ratschläge zu verschaffen.

Umso mehr ist es Aufgabe aller staatlichen Instituitionen, sich verstärkt dem Schutz der 
schwächeren Mitbürger zu widmen


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das objektiv betrachtet eine Art von "psychischer Gewalt", wenn man die juristische Unwissenheit des Durchschnittsbürgers schamlos ausnutzt und ihm irgendwelche Konsequenzen androht, die man tatsächlich niemals in die Tat umzusetzen beabsichtigt.


So kann man das sagen.

Objektiv ist es vergleichbar, ob man bei Pizzabäckern mit der Drohung, seine Brandversicherung sei unzureichend, eine freiwillige Zusatzversicherung erpresst oder eben Bürgern, die keinen realen Grund haben, eine Forderung aus einer Kostenfalle zu begleichen, mit negativen Schufa-Einträgen, Lohnpfändung, Betrugsanzeigen usw. hinreichend viel Angst einjagt, dass sie nur durch Zahlung der geforderten Summen diesem Übel zu entkommen glauben.

Der Unterschied für den Erpresser der Old Economy ist, dass die Juristen das Geschäftsmodell begreifen können. Die neuzeitlichen Erpresser mit den vielen kleinen Einzelfällen kassieren heute lässig Millionenbeträge per Kontoüberweisung und bleiben völlig unbehelligt, weil die Behörden weder das Internet noch das Geschäftsmodell begreifen.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Umso mehr ist es Aufgabe aller staatlichen Instituitionen, sich verstärkt dem Schutz der schwächeren Mitbürger zu widmen


So sollte das sein. In der Realität ist es eher so, dass die Schwachen keine Lobby haben. Im vorliegenden Fall werden tausende Anzeigen einfach wegen "mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse" gelocht und säuberlich in Akten abgeheftet.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Und dazu braucht es eben eine Art Abkehr vom Prinzip des "Rechts des Stärkeren".

Dabei kommt man aber auch in immer größere Konflikte. Wenn man diese schwächeren Zielgruppen wirklich effektiv schützen will, muss man sie quasi "vor sich selbst schützen". Daher auch die Diskussion um die Ausweitung des Widerrufsrechts bei telefonischen Verträgen etc.

Allerdings kann ein solcher "Schutz vor sich selbst" auch zu einer Art Teilentmündigung führen. Man gerät damit zunehmend in Konflikt mit elementaren Bestandteilen unserer Rechtsordnung, etwa der "Vertragsfreiheit", wie sie einer der Grundpfeiler des BGB ist.

Diese Schritte muss man jedoch schon deshalb gehen, weil man in der Vergangenheit die Aufklärungs- und Bildungsarbeit sträflich vernachlässigt hat.
Wenn man Umfragen unter Schulabgängern macht, bin ich sicher, dass man feststellen würde, dass mehr als jeder zweite nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht kennt.

So kommt es, dass diese ängstlichen, unsicheren Hänschen sich vor Angst buchstäblich in die Hose machen, wenn sie einen bösen Inkassobrief bekommen, wo von "Pfändung, Schufa-Eintrag" etc. schwabuliert wird.

Dass diese Durchschnittsbürger dann mit einem Kenntnisstand von nahezu Null auf die Verbraucherwelt losgelassen werden, wo hinter jeder Ecke und bei jedem Tastendruck auf dem Handy ein Abzocker lauert, scheint durchaus politisch auch gewollt zu sein.
Von Azubis mit 500 Euro Schulden auf dem Mobilfunk-Konto lebt doch schließlich eine ganze Industrie. 

Die zunehmenden Risiken in den neuen Medien schlagen sich jedenfalls kaum in den Lehrplänen der Schulen nieder. Und das TV tut nun auch vergleichsweise wenig dazu, um die Verbraucher "fit for business" zu machen. Info-Sendungen zu verbraucherrechtlichen Themen wie Abo-Abzocke, die nun wirklich jeden etwas angehen, kommen bevorzugt auf späteren Sendeplätzen.

Derzeit ist es offenbar auch nicht politisch opportun, den Verbraucherzentralen mehr Gelder für die Aufklärungsarbeit bereitzustellen. 

Die Untätigkeit in der Aufklärungsarbeit sowie die laissez-faire-Mentalität in der Gesetzgebung, auch in der Ausübung geltenden Rechts, wird man aber zunehmend mit einem Vertrauensverlust der Verbraucher und damit mit einem wirschaftlichen Rückgang im Internetbereich bezahlen müssen.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist z.B. für einen Großteil derer, die mal von den Beduinen o.a. abgezockt wurden, in Zukuft das Internet als Kaufplattform für lange Zeit gestorben.

Diesen Vertrauensverlust nimmt man jedoch in Kauf, weil man das Wolfsgeheul der Anwalts- und Inkassoverbände fürchtet, die sich mit Sicherheit gegen jedwede Beschneidung ihrer Freiheiten wehren werden. Freiheiten, die es für sie im Ausland in dieser Form kaum irgendwo gäbe.
Dabei wäre die absolute Majorität der Anwälte und Inkassobüros von den vorgeschlagenen Änderungen des Inkassorechts überhaupt nicht betroffen.
Ein echter deutscher Wolf heult aber lieber schon mal prophylaktisch, auch wenn er vor dem gefüllten Fleischtopf sitzt.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Unterschied für den Erpresser der Old Economy ist, dass die Juristen das Geschäftsmodell begreifen können. Die neuzeitlichen Erpresser mit den vielen kleinen Einzelfällen kassieren heute lässig Millionenbeträge per Kontoüberweisung und bleiben völlig unbehelligt, weil die Behörden weder das Internet noch das Geschäftsmodell begreifen.



Sicher ein wichtiger Punkt.

Vielen Juristen ist der gesamte Bereich "Internet" regelrecht suspekt. Die betrachten das als "gefährlichen Gegenstand", wo man sich aus unserem geregelten Kleinstaat hin zu den unbegrenzten, weltweiten Prärien begibt, wo man dann eben auch "selbst schuld" ist, wenn einem dort etwas passiert.

Es gibt viele Richter, die selbst erklärte Internet- und PC-Muffel sind, die aber dann z.B. in wichtigen Fragen des Internetrechts Entscheidungen zu fällen haben. 

Die Justiz hat aber auch Angst vor der schieren Zahl an zu erwartenden Fällen, wenn sie sich anschicken würde, dem bunten Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Gerade die Abzocke im Web oder mit Premium-SMS etc. zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es sich immer um Massendelikte handelt, die dann aber auch in der Ermittlung erhebliche Arbeit verursachen. Pro Fall geht es immer nur um Kleinbeträge, daher erscheint jeder Fall für sich genommen eine Bagatelle. Das interessiert die offenbar daher nicht. Die interessieren sich (evtl.) eher noch für Omas, denen die Handtasche entrissen wird, und die dabei schnell mal eben die Treppe runtergeschubst werden. 

Diese Massenfälle an kleinen Betrugsdelikten betrachten sie als lästige Arbeit, gegen die sie einen Damm vorschieben müssen. Daher wird jeder nur irgendwie greifbare, teils lächerliche Grund hergenommen, der gut genug ist, um ein Verfahren einzustellen. "Kein öffentliches Interesse", "niemand geschädigt" etc. pp.

Es bleibt jedoch m.E. dabei, dass die rechtlichen Bestimmungen zum Teil zu matt sind. Wenn die Kanzlei einer Münchner Rechtsanwältin durchsucht wurde, ihr aber trotzdem immer noch offenbar nichts anzulasten ist, dann zeigt dies schon, dass die Rechtslücken einfach zu groß sind.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis: Leseranwalt Konrad Jahr-Weidauer - Klageandrohungen aus München - Magazin - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost


> Der Leseranwalt bemühte sich, mit der Kanzlei in Kontakt zu treten. Anfragen wurden aber nicht beantwortet. "Die sitzen das aus. Wenn nur ein Fünftel der Betroffenen aus Angst zahlt, haben die ihr Geld rein", sagt Jurist R. J.


Die Leute zahlen aus Angst, niemand ist von der Richtigkeit der Forderung überzeugt.

verbraucherrechtliches…  LG Koblenz, Urt. v. 17.04.2008, Az. 1 O 484/07 - Volltext


> Darüber hinaus und ungeachtet der ersichtlich unberechtigten Forderung stellt auch der Umstand an sich, dass die Beklagte die Personendaten der Klägerin ohne deren Zustimmung auf einer Internetseite mit der Bezeichnung Umbau veröffentlicht hat, bereits einen rechtswidrigen Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrecht der Klägerin dar.





> Dies gilt umso mehr, als die Berechtigung der Ansprüche vollkommen ungeklärt ist. Für die Durchsetzung von Forderungen stellt der Staat ein ausreichendes verfahrensrechtliches und vollstreckungsrechtliches Instrumentarium zur Verfügung, derer sich die Beklagte oder ihre Kunden bedienen können. Eine Täuschung angeblicher Schuldner zur Durchsetzung von Forderungen entbehrt ungeachtet ihrer möglichen strafrechtlichen Relevanz vor diesem Hintergrund zumindest jeglicher Notwendigkeit.


Zu gut deutsch: Niemand muss berechtigte Forderungen auf dem Wege der Erpressung beitreiben. Beitreibungen durch erpresserische Maßnahmen sollten einmal strafrechtlich betrachtet werden.


----------



## cicojaka (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Zu gut deutsch: Niemand muss berechtigte Forderungen auf dem Wege der Erpressung beitreiben. Beitreibungen durch erpresserische Maßnahmen sollten einmal strafrechtlich betrachtet werden.


Die Forderung nach Konsequenzen bei der Eintreibung von Forderungen, die ohne große Recherche als unbegründet erkennbar sind, hat im Forum eine lange Tradition.
Schon zu Dialerzeiten gab es Fragen in diese Richtung.
Es wurde z.B. versucht, gegen eintreibende Firmen vorzugehen - vergeblich.

"Die Androhung von zivilrechtlichen Schritten ist nicht verwerflich im Sinne des Gesetzes "
Und basierend auf dänischen Gerichtsentscheiden entstand die Forderung nach Einführung des "Rechnungslegungsbetruges"
"Das Gericht stimmte (der Ansicht) zu, dass eine Rechnung irreführend sei, wenn sie beim Empfänger den Eindruck erweckt, er oder sie wäre zur Zahlung verpflichtet, selbst wenn dies nicht zutrifft"


> Ein solches Vorgehen müsste strafbar sein, wenn dem Rechnungssteller die Unberechtigtheit der Forderung bekannt ist - was für nahezu alle Abofallen gegeben ist. Es kann ja mal jemand einen entsprechenden Gesetzesentwurf vorlegen. Eine solche Petition würde ich sofort unterzeichnen. Die Juristen der Verbraucherzentralen haben sich dazu ja vielleicht schon Gedanken gemacht, oder?



Egal, wie eine Lösung in der Praxis aussehen könnte - es ist an der Zeit, dass etwas passiert. Angesichts fünfstelliger Fallzahlen *seit Jahren* ist es ohnehin unfassbar, dass nichts passiert. Mich jedenfalls wundert das - sogar in diesem Land.

Manche Politiker und/oder Juristen reden von den Gefahren im Internet, auf die man sich einzustellen habe oder auf die man gefasst sein müsse ("dass jmd von ihrem Konto einfach mal was abbucht, ist normales Lebensrisiko") - nur Anwälte können einfordern, was sie wollen und würden trotzdem behaupten, die Forderungen "in gutem Glauben" zu stellen, oder? Das stinkt zum Himmel. Anwälte dürfen also lebensfremd undn naiv sein, normale Leute müssen über alles Bescheid wissen. Eine Perversion.

Weia, ein Kuddelmuddelposting, aber seht es halt als Denkanstösse.
cj


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



cicojaka schrieb:


> Angesichts fünfstelliger Fallzahlen *seit Jahren*


Sechsstellig dürfte eher zutreffen. Allein in diesem Forum beläuft sich die Anzahl der Aufrufe 
von Threads, die sich mit Nutzlosanbieterseiten befassen, auf ca  zwei Millionen. 
Glaube kaum, dass das alles User sind, die nur  aus Neugierde  hier gelesen haben/lesen.


----------



## cicojaka (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sechsstellig dürfte eher zutreffen. Allein in diesem Forum beläuft sich die Anzahl der Aufrufe
> von Threads, die sich mit Nutzlosanbieterseiten befassen, auf ca  zwei Millionen.
> Glaube kaum, dass das alles User sind, die nur  aus Neugierde  hier gelesen haben/lesen.


Völlig korrekt. Ich meinte fünfstellige *monatliche* Fallzahlen seit Jahren, wie es die Verbraucherzentralen schreiben und wie es die Aufrufzahlen hier belegen. Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Selbst das ist noch niedrig gegriffen.


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen schätzt *die Zahl der Beschwerden *bundesweit auf 22.000 – im Monat.


Das betrifft ja nur  diejenigen, die sich bei den VZ melden. Die Dunkelziffer der 
insgesamt Betroffenen dürfte noch bedeutend höher sein.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

EU: Irreführender Werbung und aggressiven Verkaufspraktiken wird ein Riegel vorgeschoben [Recht für Verbraucher von J. Geburtig]


> *EU: Irreführender Werbung und aggressiven Verkaufspraktiken wird ein Riegel vorgeschoben*
> Neue Verbraucherschutzvorschriften der EU: Irreführender Werbung und aggressiven Verkaufspraktiken wird ein Riegel vorgeschoben
> 
> Am 12. Dezember 2007, also knapp zwei Wochen vor Weihnachten, treten EU-weit strenge Vorschriften in Kraft, mit denen irreführende Werbung und aggressive Verkaufspraktiken unterbunden werden sollen. Verboten werden u. a. das Bewerben von Produkten mit dem Attribut „kostenlos“, wenn sie es nicht sind, und Angebote, die beim Kind ein Anspruchsverhalten wecken (Stichwort: quengeln). Diese und zahlreiche andere Methoden, denen die neue Richtlinie gegen unlautere Geschäftspraktiken Einhalt gebieten soll, stehen auf einer umfangreichen schwarzen Liste. Im Visier: insbesondere ein Dutzend „schmutziger Tricks“, vom Lockangebot über Schneeballsysteme bis hin zu falschen Gesundheitsversprechungen. Durch die Richtlinie werden bestehende EU-Bestimmungen zu irreführender Werbung erheblich verschärft und neue Regelungen gegen aggressive Geschäftspraktiken – darunter Belästigung, Nötigung und unzulässige Beeinflussung – eingeführt. Zweck der Richtlinie ist es, das Vertrauen von Verbrauchern und Unternehmen in den Binnenmarkt zu stärken, damit alle die Möglichkeiten des Ein- und Verkaufens über Grenzen hinweg uneingeschränkt wahrnehmen können. Die bislang geltende Richtlinie haben erst 14 Mitgliedstaaten in innerstaatliches Recht umgesetzt. Gegen die säumigen Mitgliedstaaten hat die Kommission Verfahren eingeleitet.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

EUROPA - Consumer Affairs - Rights - Unfair commercial practices

Deutschland sehe ich nicht auf der Liste der Staaten, die diese 
"The Unfair Commercial Practices Directive"  umsetzen.

Sanktionen scheinen aber trotzdem bisher nicht erfolgt zu sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Vielleicht ändert sich dann was, wenn wir hier, anstelle Links auf Infoartikel zu posten, die Mailto-Links des BMWI und des BMJ nebst Postanschriften reinstellen.  Und das jedesmal dann, wenn jemand fragt: "Hilfe, was soll ich machen?" - Antwort: "Wende Dich dorthin. Dort bekommst Du kompetente Auskunft."


----------



## sascha (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ändert sich dann was, wenn wir hier, anstelle Links auf Infoartikel zu posten, die Mailto-Links des BMWI und des BMJ nebst Postanschriften reinstellen.  Und das jedesmal dann, wenn jemand fragt: "Hilfe, was soll ich machen?" - Antwort: "Wende Dich dorthin. Dort bekommst Du kompetente Auskunft."



Könnte man durchaus mal wieder machen...


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Ein Kenner der Szene sagt: law blog Archiv  Erpressung, bitte


> darüber hinaus wäre im vorliegenden Fall ein Epressungsversuch einschlägig. Offensichtlich haben Sie sich mit der Thematik nicht gründlich befasst…


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



> Gleichwohl ist der auf die Opfer ausgeübte Druck massiv: „Es ist für die Leute einfach die Pest“, weiß Schiffer, „manche sehen sich schon mit einem Bein im Gefängnis. Da wird massiver Druck aufgebaut.“


Vorsicht vor Abzockern - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger

Erpressung und Nötigung, so läuft's business.


----------



## 1bit (25 Januar 2009)

*Datenmißbrauch*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ziemliches Problem mit Datenmißbrauch.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine Rechnung von webdater.de erhalten. Ich soll mich angeblich da angemeldet haben und nun zahlen.

Fakt ist, ich war niemals auf dieser Seite. Allerdings habe ich die Vermutung, dass sich wer anders mit meinen Daten angemeldet hat, um mich zu stressen. 

Macht es Sinn, eine Anzeige gegen diese (vermutliche) Person wegen Datenmißbrauch zu erstatten? Also, passiert dann auch wirklich was und hat das ganze Aussicht auf Erfolg? Ich will mir nicht unnötig Stess einhandeln, darum die Fragen.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
1bit

PS: Ich habe den alten Beitrag zu dem gleichen Problem gelesen. Jetzt ist die Sachlage anders - Vorratsdatenspeicherung für 6 Monate. Und um die Herausgabe der IP würde sich dann ja der Staatsanwalt kümmern.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Datenmißbrauch*



1bit schrieb:


> Fakt ist, ich war niemals auf dieser Seite.



Na also! Das ist alles, worauf es ankommt. Der Abzocker müsste Dir im Streitfall schon das Gegenteil beweisen können. Und das wird er nicht können.



1bit schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich die Vermutung, dass sich wer anders mit meinen Daten angemeldet hat, um mich zu stressen.



Ist völlig unerheblich, ob es der Mainzelmann war, der Klabautermann oder sonst wer. Das herauszufinden, ist nicht Deine Aufgabe.



1bit schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, eine Anzeige gegen diese (vermutliche) Person wegen Datenmißbrauch zu erstatten?



Eher nein.

Denn 1) bist Du nicht geschädigt. Wenn denn jemand geschädigt ist, dann allenfalls der Abzocker. Der dürfte dann Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten.

Und 2) werden solche Verfahren ohnehin i.d.R. eingestellt.


----------



## 1bit (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Aha, gut, das leuchtet mir ein.

Wegen der Anzeige habe ich noch einen anderen Gedanken gehabt:

Ist durchaus denkbar, dass dieses nicht der einzige "Streich" dieser Art bleibt.

Kann man sich echt nicht gegen solchen Datenmißbrauch wehren? Kann jeder meine Daten irgendwo eintragen und ich habe dann immer die Arbeit? Wenn auch keinen fin. Schaden.

Gruß
1bit


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



1bit schrieb:


> Kann man sich echt nicht gegen solchen Datenmißbrauch wehren?


Prinzipiell erstmal NEIN! Das gehört zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko, stell dir vor, dir würde jmd. ab und an 20 Pizzen nach Hause bestellen - auch das dürfte wohl nie gelärt werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Wie willst *Du* verhindern, dass sich jemand anders mit Deinen Daten anmeldet?
Und: ist das überhaupt Deine Aufgabe, das zu verhindern?

Nein!

Es ist nämlich die Aufgabe des selbsternannten Herrn Internet-Dienstleisters.

Der hätte nämlich die Möglichkeit, durch einfachste technische Mittel sicherzustellen, dass eine Verifizierung der Identität des Kunden durchgeführt wird.

Das ist auch gar nicht so schwer, und das wird von allen seriösen Web-Dienstleistern auch so gemacht.
Das Zauberwort heißt: "double-opt-in".
Das funktioniert prinzipiell so, dass der Kunde nochmal eine e-Mail bekommt, wo ein Link drin ist, den er klicken (bestätigen) muss.
Erst dann kommt bei seriösen Dienstleistern der Auftrag zustande.
Bestellungen im Internet - Antispam Wiki

Damit ist gewährleistet, dass der Inhaber eines bestimmten Mail-Accounts auch derjenige ist, der die Bestellung aufgegeben hat.

Bei fast allen Abzocker-Modellen ist es jedoch ganz typisch, dass sich da jeder für jeden ausgeben kann.

Was auch immer dem Herrn Internet-Dienstleister dann für ein ach so immenser materieller, ideeller oder sonstiger Schaden entstehen sollte: 
das ist in keinem Fall Dein Problem!
Das muss Dich genauso interessieren wie der umgefallene Reissack des Bauern Tschiang Mu-Err in der Provinz Kanton.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Prinzipiell erstmal NEIN! Das gehört zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko,


Aber nicht seinem. Er kann sich beruhigt  zurücklehnen und solchen Schrott dem Spamfilter anvertrauen.
Der Vergleich mit der Pizzabestellung hinkt gewaltig. Da kann er immer noch an der Tür entscheiden,
 ob er den Knaben nach Hause schickt oder doch noch Appetit bekommen hat und  *echte* Leistung erhalten will


----------



## 1bit (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das funktioniert prinzipiell so, dass der Kunde nochmal eine e-Mail bekommt, wo ein Link drin ist, den er klicken (bestätigen) muss.
> Erst dann kommt bei seriösen Dienstleistern der Auftrag zustande.
> Bestellungen im Internet - Antispam Wiki
> 
> Damit ist gewährleistet, dass der Inhaber eines bestimmten Mail-Accounts auch derjenige ist, der die Bestellung aufgegeben hat.



Ich würde mal sagen, dass das absolut gar keinen Sinn macht. Was nützt mir eine Bestätigungs-Mail an nen x-beliebigen Freemailer? Der ebenfalls keine ID-Prüfung macht? 

Der gute alte Postweg wär ein sehr wirksamer Schutz. Brief mit Freischalt-Code. Aber macht ja Aufwand und kostet.

Ja, es wohl leider so, dass den Anbietern der Datenmißbrauch am Ar... vorbei geht. Das würde sich vielleicht ändern, wenn die meisten Neuanmeldungen nur noch Fakes sind...Und wenn sich keiner mehr durch Drohgebärden einschüchtern ließe.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Natürlich bietet das double-opt-in auch keine 100%-ige Sicherheit.

Wenn sich jemand allerdings unter Falschnamen einen Freemailer-Account verschafft hat und dann bewusst unter Falschnamen etwas bestellt, dann ist das Betrug sowie Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten. Dann wäre er durchaus strafrechtlich zu belangen. Sicherlich würde dann auch ermittelt. 

De facto ist sowas jedoch äußerst selten.
Daher können die vielen Webshop-Betreiber mit dem double-opt-in ganz gut leben. Das Internet ist ja gerade dazu da, solche Bestellungen unbürokratisch und papierlos zu machen. Wenn man da wieder Briefe verschicken müsste, wäre das wieder ein neuer administrativer Aufwand.


----------



## 1bit (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Ja klar, das ist was anderes.

Ich meinte, wenn das mit dem Postweg generell immer so gemacht werden würde, gäbe es diesen Datenmißbrauch nicht mehr. Höhere Kosten ließen sich nicht vermeiden, aber dafür gäb es nie mehr Ärger mit so Ar...geigen wi_e __Polyphem__ Media Limited _ & Konsorten_. _

Bei ebay war es mal so, bis die auf diese geniale Idee mit der Schufa-Abfrage gekommen sind...


----------



## 1bit (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Hm nee, sorry, das war mit nie mehr Ärger ist natürlich Unsinn. Trifft nur bei Anmeldungen mit falschen Daten zu.


----------



## kathi (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Guten Morgen,
das möchte ich doch Euch allen nicht vorenthalten. Da bekommen einige kalte Füße. Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Rezepte-Ideen.de Kuendigungsbestaetigung‏
Von:<IMG id=P___532542573 style="DISPLAY: none" webimdisplayStyle="inline"> *[email protected]* Gesendet: Donnerstag, 29. Januar 2009 15:00:59An: [email***@hotmail.de[/email]

Sehr geehrte/r Frau / Herr F・sgen,

hiermit bestaetigen wir Ihnen die Kuendigung Ihres Accounts bei Rezepte-Ideen.de.
Ihr kostenloser Account geht somit nicht in die kostenpflichtige Premium-Mitgliedschaft ueber
und wurde soeben entsprechend geloescht.


Mit freundlichen Gruessen,

Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH


----------



## DevilTrade (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*

Ich möchte hier eine Kleinigkeit zu webdater berichten in der Hoffnung, dass alle, die auf die Seite reingefallen sind, bis hierhin den Thread durchlesen.

Ich hatte mich bei Webdater registriert. Nach dem ersten Einloggen und Hochladen eines Profilbildes hatte ich ein ganz merkwürdiges Gefühl, die Profile sahen teilweise alle zu gut aus. Ich habe daher genau 14 Minuten (!) nach Registrierung meine Registrierung gelöscht.

Hier die Daten zu dem Fall:

02.06.07, 19:40 Uhr: Registrierung auf der Webseite webdater.de
02.06.07, 19:54 Uhr: Widerruf der Registrierung
04.06.07: Schreiben der Firma Polyphem: Widerruf nicht möglich, da ein Profilbild hochgeladen worden sei, der Dienst damit in Anspruch genommen und das Widerspruchsrecht erloschen wäre
04.06.07: Antwort von mir und sofortige Löschung der Daten verlangt
05.06.07: Schreiben von Polyphem, Daten seien gelöscht, die Forderung würde bestehen bleiben
21.06.07: Rechnung von Polyphem
21.06.07: Antwort von mir, ich würde nicht bezahlen
25.06.07: Schreiben von Polyphem, die Forderung sei gerechtfertigt, ich müsse zahlen
27.06.07: letzte Mahnung (eine erste und zweite gab es nicht!) von Polyphem
02.07.07: erneut letzte Mahnung von Polyphem
07.07.07: Schreiben einer Inkassogesellschaft
18.07.07: erneutes Schreiben der Inkassogesellschaft
15.09.07: gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Coburg

Dem Mahnbescheid habe ich vollständig widersprochen, danach war vorerst Ruhe.

18.06.08: Rechnung der Firma Polyphem über 2. Jahresbeitrag, Zahlungfrist bis 25.06.08
25.06.08: erneute Rechnung, Frist bis 25.06.08(!)
03.07.08: 1. Mahnung der Firma Polyphem, Frist bis 10.07.08
04.07.08: E-Mail von mir an Polyphem mit Androhung einer Strafanzeige, wenn man den Schriftverkehr an mich nicht einstellen würde
05.07.08: erneut 1. Mahnung der Firma Polyphem
14.07.08: 2. Mahnung der Firma Polyphem
17.07.08: erneut 2. Mahnung der Firma Polyphem
28.07.08: letzte Mahnung der Firma Polyphem
30.07.08: erneut letzte Mahnung der Firma Polyphem
26.08.08: Mahnung einer Rechtsanwältin aus München 
05.01.09: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung der Rechtsanwätin aus München

Mein Anwalt und ich haben hier großteils nie reagiert, weil wir es zur Klage kommen lassen wollten, aber die haben sich nicht getraut.

28.04.09: Aufforderung meines Anwaltes an die Rechtsanwäting aus München, man möge bitte von jeder weiteren Kontaktaufnahme absehen.

Danach ist (bis jetzt) nichts mehr gekommen.

Also keine Angst vor Inkassebüros oder einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Letzteres kostet für solche Firmen nur ein paar Euro und da die meisten Bürger an dieser Stelle schwach werden, lohnt sich das.
Einfach nur hart bleiben und ausharren. Diese Firmen wissen selber, dass sie vor Gericht keine Chance hätten, wenn es wirklich hart auf hart käme.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



DevilTrade schrieb:


> Also keine Angst .....oder einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. .


Vor allem weil das  so selten ist wie jemand vom Blitz getroffen wird. 
Verbreite hier keine  Schauermärchen

selbst wenn es jemand bekäme, gibt es hervorragende Blitzableiter  in Form eines schlichten Kreuzchens 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abo- und Vertragsfallen > webdater.de*



DevilTrade schrieb:


> Kleinigkeit zu webdater


Nicht zu vergessen, dass sich der anscheinend nur noch aus freien Mitarbeitern bestehende Betrieb nun *IT 24 Webservices Ltd.* nennt. Die Münchener Anwältin mahnt darüber hinaus für den Moosburger Handlungführer auch nicht mehr.


> *IT 24 WEBSERVICES LIMITED*
> 69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET
> BIRMINGHAM B18 6EW
> GREAT BRITAIN
> ...


----------

